# Went hunting



## hoghunter102 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well we went hunting today, And it was a pretty good one to come home empty handed. We got out about 6:30 this am and we found some sign. So we put 3 dogs on it and they rolled on out and jumped acouple hogs outa a swampy pond, and (Well let me tell yall this before we get 2 far into this story we caught 100-120 hog and barred it last weekend in a trap on this property i'll tell you the rest later.) Ran it (or they) through some young pines and in acouple circles and then across the property, and on another property. And he sit down and bayed there for abot 30 seconds, and took off further away well he ended up turning around and getting back on the piece of property we have, And ran around acouple of pine blocks well we parked, and started watching. And we see him coming threw a field, and heading for the grown up thick block and the dogs was pretty far from him but he went into the thick block. And layed down. (i'am guessing) But the dogs caught back up with him and jumped him. Well here he comes across the road and guess what its the 100-120 lb red barr. lol, But he sure can run and i mean he was running down the road so we got like 10 feet from him untell he turned into the block, and we unloaded every thing on him. acoulpe gritty hounds and a gritty cur and my bull dog, And that hog smoked them. lol, And i mean all these dogs have some wheels under them. But a guy pulls up and unloads a b&t and 2 red bones, and i mean we had all kinds of pretty hound talk and them hounds bayed up and the cur and bull dogs came back before the hounds bayed. So they bayed and we was sorta taken a little time here to see were the best way to go was. And they broke all but one and we saw a big grey yote across the road and the b&t and one of the red bones was  coming. So i think the yote heard the bay and came to investigate. What was happening and the hounds got after him but there was a bluetick and red bone still on the hog, and everyone got split up. Well we went across the bridge and saw the bluetick so they said get him and i could here the red bone rollin out. But only like 200 yd's away, and i was lookin and i said theres the hog track. Put him back in there and they said well it isn't ower dog so i got on the CB, and i said hey to the owner and the owner ask me what was going on ,and so i said your dog is out here on so and so and the hog crossed right here and the red bone is rolling out he said pour him to it so. I told what he said and they were like well this dog is tired he only usaly runs for about 2 hours. lol, and hes sittin ther lunging and barking but some one caught the red bone, and that was it it was a good hunt but wold have been even better if we would have came home with something to show of it.lol  SORRY BOUT THE LONG THREAD, AND BAD GRAMAR, AND ALL THE ANDS.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 14, 2010)

go Grasshopper go


----------



## JohnE (Aug 14, 2010)

So you ran hounds and got smoked huh? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 14, 2010)

JohnE said:


> So you ran hounds and got smoked huh? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 14, 2010)

JohnE said:


> So you ran hounds and got smoked huh? Who woulda thunk it?



really...


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 14, 2010)

johne said:


> so you ran hounds and got smoked huh? Who woulda thunk it?



nah i  wish they were mine. I would invite you these things are pretty gritty he get's em from mtn. Lion hunter in colarodo. And for hounds they get mity gritty. It was just the hog he was one of them hogs that just have there shoes on. Lol, we had curs but it would just turn into super pig and shhhhhhhh gone.lol


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 14, 2010)

He tells a "story" well


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 14, 2010)

Grasshopper...that pig remembers fresh what y'all did last time you caught him...his feet weren't even touchin the ground...that thing comin outta his back end,,,that was an afterburner


----------



## Shine Runner (Aug 14, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> Grasshopper...that pig remembers fresh what y'all did last time you caught him...his feet weren't even touchin the ground...that thing comin outta his back end,,,that was an afterburner



  Yep, Ya'll lightn'd up his load!!!!


----------



## JohnE (Aug 15, 2010)

ka0414 said:


> really...



Yup... That's pretty much how it happens


----------



## JohnE (Aug 15, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> nah i  wish they were mine. I would invite you these things are pretty gritty he get's em from mtn. Lion hunter in colarodo. And for hounds they get mity gritty. It was just the hog he was one of them hogs that just have there shoes on. Lol, we had curs but it would just turn into super pig and shhhhhhhh gone.lol



They got to catch up to the hog first before gritty means anything!!!


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

Not trying to stir anything up but you think your dogs could have done it?


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yall kill me. How come every time some one else post someting yall are like good job blah blah blah. But when i post it there's allways something wrong. Or it was fake well if its so fake (or a story) dont post hows that. Yall crack me up.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

JohnE said:


> They got to catch up to the hog first before gritty means anything!!!



aint that the truth



hoghunter102 said:


> Not trying to stir anything up but you think your dogs could have done it?



wasn't there Grasshopper....to answer your question..probably...in this case ..from your story...silent dogs would have been on him and had him shut down before he knew what was up...in this case..the open dogs let him know what was about to happen...since it happend to him the other day..and that was still fresh in it's mind


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah but half the silent dogs wouldn't even have traild the hog in the first place. Because they wouldn't had have had the nose to do it. The sign was like 3 to 4 hours old and a curr or what ever the silent dogs is only has a 30 min to an hour nose any ways. But dont get me rong i love a good cur.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> i dont run all catch dogs for acouple reasons. 1 i dont like rushing i'll do it but rather not. 2 i dont want the hog tore all up when i get there. 3 i want something that has the nose to get atleast a 2 to 3 mabe 4 hour old track if not more.4  i like listening to the hounds pretty dang good.



#1 you need to get out of the truck and follow your dogs..use hand held GMRS to communicate on the go if you need to..you and your dogs will be better off

#2  a good dog can shut it down without tearing it up as you call it..and you can lead in...

#3 so all you are looking for is a good nose on a medium range dog

#4 aint it like music...


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah but half the silent dogs wouldn't even have traild the hog in the first place. Because they wouldn't had have had the nose to do it. The sign was like 3 to 4 hours old and a curr or what ever the silent dogs is only has a 30 min to an hour nose any ways. But dont get me rong i love a good cur.



i am not sure you understand what a silent dog is.  There are many good silent dog types that will do what you are wanting to do...just maybe not the one you have...or it needs more experience...you will have fun growing together i hope


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks every one but i guess i'll leave the posting to the pro's sorry for the inconvenience.?????


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> #1 you need to get out of the truck and follow your dogs..use hand held GMRS to communicate on the go if you need to..you and your dogs will be better off
> 
> #2  a good dog can shut it down without tearing it up as you call it..and you can lead in...
> 
> ...



Jester iam sorry if i offended you. But i did follow them  when i had them but if you got 3 dogs that catch, and your 300 to 400 yd's away alot can happen. And 9 times out of 10 the  ears are gonna be almost torn off if not torn off, and there is only 2 ears and the other dog has to have some where to catch, and i like bringing the hogs home alive after i catch them. But if they are torn up to bad its gonna cost more than they are worth to doctor them.


----------



## Boar Buster Line (Aug 15, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah but half the silent dogs wouldn't even have traild the hog in the first place. Because they wouldn't had have had the nose to do it. The sign was like 3 to 4 hours old and a curr or what ever the silent dogs is only has a 30 min to an hour nose any ways. But dont get me rong i love a good cur.



I got a curr that will trail with most all the hounds that these hound hunters run around the house and that aint no lie, and the houndsman who knows this dog will back this up!!!! Your curs may not can take but a 30 min tack but i bet there are a fews others on this board with real curs that sure could have got the hogs jumped with a 3 or 4 hour old track. If it walked lastnite these curs i got are on it!! RITE GUYS


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hoghunter102, you just keep doing what your doing, and enjoy the hunting. Don't let everyone else's opinion make you mad.....These folks on here are just trying to give some help. Everyone has their own style and techniques, and as you grow and get more experience, you will find what you like and works for you......Keep up the good work....


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

boar buster line said:


> i got a curr that will trail with most all the hounds that these hound hunters run around the house and that aint no lie, and the houndsman who knows this dog will back this up!!!! Your curs may not can take but a 30 min tack but i bet there are a fews others on this board with real curs that sure could have got the hogs jumped with a 3 or 4 hour old track. If it walked lastnite these curs i got are on it!! Rite guys



thats great wish i had one.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> hoghunter102, you just keep doing what your doing, and enjoy the hunting. Don't let everyone else's opinion make you mad.....these folks on here are just trying to give some help. Everyone has their own style and techniques, and as you grow and get more experience, you will find what you like and works for you......keep up the good work....



thank you sir.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> hoghunter102, you just keep doing what your doing, and enjoy the hunting. Don't let everyone else's opinion make you mad.....these folks on here are just trying to give some help. Everyone has their own style and techniques, and as you grow and get more experience, you will find what you like and works for you......keep up the good work....



but remember i said half the curs lol


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

What kind of dog is that kao414 in your avatar.


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 15, 2010)

that is a cur mix but i also hunt with hounds..so i like both always have..i like running the hounds in the club in florida or hunting with the curs in ga..its whatever for me..i dont care never have..the cur mix n that pic is joeys


----------



## JohnE (Aug 15, 2010)

This one ain't about messin with you 102.....

It's about messin with hound hunters in general


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Jester iam sorry if i offended you. But i did follow them  when i had them but if you got 3 dogs that catch, and your 300 to 400 yd's away alot can happen. And 9 times out of 10 the  ears are gonna be almost torn off if not torn off, and there is only 2 ears and the other dog has to have some where to catch, and i like bringing the hogs home alive after i catch them. But if they are torn up to bad its gonna cost more than they are worth to doctor them.



they can live witout ears...it's the ham damage they can't overcome



Boar Buster Line said:


> I got a curr that will trail with most all the hounds that these hound hunters run around the house and that aint no lie, and the houndsman who knows this dog will back this up!!!! Your curs may not can take but a 30 min tack but i bet there are a fews others on this board with real curs that sure could have got the hogs jumped with a 3 or 4 hour old track. If it walked lastnite these curs i got are on it!! RITE GUYS



see Grasshopper...it is true



bullsprig1100 said:


> Hoghunter102, you just keep doing what your doing, and enjoy the hunting. Don't let everyone else's opinion make you mad.....These folks on here are just trying to give some help. Everyone has their own style and techniques, and as you grow and get more experience, you will find what you like and works for you......Keep up the good work....



X2



hoghunter102 said:


> thats great wish i had one.



when you start picking out ur own dogs...those are the ones to look for...if you work hard with the one you have..it may turn out this good if it has the drive


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 15, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> #1 you need to get out of the truck and follow your dogs..use hand held GMRS to communicate on the go if you need to..you and your dogs will be better off
> 
> #2  a good dog can shut it down without tearing it up as you call it..and you can lead in...
> 
> ...



#1 if you have to walk with the dogs to help them find the hog why do you need um
#2 a good dog can shut it down but don't have to be lead around
#3 ther ain't nothing wrong with a hound
#4 jester I really want to see all this advice first hand you and your dogs I got the spot because I think your full of it


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 15, 2010)

find and catch said:


> #1 if you have to walk with the dogs to help them find the hog why do you need um
> #2 a good dog can shut it down but don't have to be lead around
> #3 ther ain't nothing wrong with a hound
> #4 jester i really want to see all this advice first hand you and your dogs i got the spot because i think your full of it



x2


----------



## hoghunter08 (Aug 15, 2010)

seen alot of curs get smoked the same as hounds. just mainly depends on the hog some just arent going to stop.


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 15, 2010)

I love to hear a squeal or grunt before a bark but these days in a whole bunch of places it aint gonna happen.Thats why I got one semi quiet gritty plott cause he dont have no stop.I turn him and my best cur out and they will stay with it till them or me get tired.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> #1 if you have to walk with the dogs to help them find the hog why do you need um
> #2 a good dog can shut it down but don't have to be lead around
> #3 ther ain't nothing wrong with a hound
> #4 jester I really want to see all this advice first hand you and your dogs I got the spot because I think your full of it



#1 if he got out of the truck and followed his dogs he would be healthier and closer to the action when it happens

#2 i was talking about leading a catch dog

# 3 where was the part i said there was

#4 Bite me gyp


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great Post.  Hoghunter102.  Jill Williams Gunn


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 15, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> #1 if he got out of the truck and followed his dogs he would be healthier and closer to the action when it happens
> 
> #2 i was talking about leading a catch dog
> 
> ...



Exercise is fine and you will get exercise if your catching hogs and there is a big difference between babbling dogs and a good hound that it don't matter if he barks every breath as long as there is a hog on the other end of the race they have done their job and when do you think you could come show me some of that good hog hunting advice I got the spot and need some guidance because all I see you catching is carpel tunnel with all that typing you do all day


----------



## caughthog1 (Aug 15, 2010)

boar buster sure does have a female cur that will keep up if not beat any hound! and its silent


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Exercise is fine and you will get exercise if your catching hogs and there is a big difference between babbling dogs and a good hound that it don't matter if he barks every breath as long as there is a hog on the other end of the race they have done their job and when do you think you could come show me some of that good hog hunting advice I got the spot and need some guidance because all I see you catching is carpel tunnel with all that typing you do all day



sounds like ur dog isn't the only thing that babbles


----------



## gonehuntn (Aug 15, 2010)

*do your own thing*

102 sounds like you had a great time and no mention of a dog being hurt, thats the most important thing. Remember every one likes to hunt in different ways. Just a thought, try different ways you might find another method that works better for you or the dogs you are hunting with or that you enjoy more. Thers one thing i have learned about hunting if you are not willing to change your sucsess may not change eather. Also every body hunts for different reasons, thrill, to listen to the dogs, being out in the woods, ect. as long as you are out there doing what you enjoy thats the most important thing. 

Happy Hunting


----------



## shawnrice (Aug 15, 2010)

x2 keep hunting


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 15, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> sounds like ur dog isn't the only thing that babbles



I'm just gonna assume that you were talking about me maby that's true but we both can back our babbling up when it comes down to it you talk a good game I just wanna see if you can back up all this advice you give I really don't have time to sit down and read all your words of wisdom I'm more of a hands on type of person so do you think you could show me how to hunt ?


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 15, 2010)

Find and Catch,,  How about sum  commas (,)  periods (.) in there somewhere,  gotta read it 3 times  to understand it......


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

you don't have to assume...i was

i am really not sure why you object to me giving some advice to a kid...do you also assume that i have never hunted behind hounds...do you also assume that i think hounds can't catch hogs....do me a favor and look at all of the post that i have made and find where i've said that..i certainly don't remember doing it...and certainly didn't do it here...your words..you talk a good game....now help me with the part that i need to prove it to you


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 15, 2010)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Find and Catch,,  How about sum  commas (,)  periods (.) in there somewhere,  gotta read it 3 times  to understand it......



you forgot the spelling


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 15, 2010)

gonehuntn said:


> 102 sounds like you had a great time and no mention of a dog being hurt, thats the most important thing. Remember every one likes to hunt in different ways. Just a thought, try different ways you might find another method that works better for you or the dogs you are hunting with or that you enjoy more. Thers one thing i have learned about hunting if you are not willing to change your sucsess may not change eather. Also every body hunts for different reasons, thrill, to listen to the dogs, being out in the woods, ect. As long as you are out there doing what you enjoy thats the most important thing.
> 
> Happy hunting


yep but i like this way pretty good. I just switched my hunting. Lol, from rcd bull dog crosses and curs to gritty hounds and a walk in cach dog lol.


----------



## plotthunter05 (Aug 15, 2010)

JohnE said:


> So you ran hounds and got smoked huh? Who woulda thunk it?



notice the boy said that the curs came back before the hounds bayed, what a surprise


----------



## plotthunter05 (Aug 15, 2010)

JohnE said:


> They got to catch up to the hog first before gritty means anything!!!



you have to walk the curs on top of the hogs before they will get after one


----------



## plotthunter05 (Aug 15, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Thanks every one but i guess i'll leave the posting to the pro's sorry for the inconvenience.?????



102 all i hunt is hounds, when do u wanna go to the woods?


----------



## plotthunter05 (Aug 15, 2010)

JohnE said:


> This one ain't about messin with you 102.....
> 
> It's about messin with hound hunters in general



thats right mess with us on here because you cant say a lot in the woods when you're tripping over your dogs.


----------



## mountaincurs (Aug 15, 2010)

plotthunter05 said:


> you have to walk the curs on top of the hogs before they will get after one



Grew up with plotts and walkers, caught lots of hogs. But i like my curs now. Dont really want a real cold nosed dog here. My Curs range around 400 yards (thanks garmin) when im strolling in the mountains. But i dont keep lazy dogs that just stand around I want them out there looking. havnt found too many hogs at my feet.


----------



## JohnE (Aug 16, 2010)

plotthunter05 said:


> thats right mess with us on here because you cant say a lot in the woods when you're tripping over your dogs.



Yet I still catch hogs. (without running them for a mile)


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 16, 2010)

most of the hunting i do is behind a Blue Tick, a Walker, and last but not least BMCs...they are silent...well


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 16, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> most of the hunting i do is behind a Blue Tick, a Walker, and last but not least BMCs...they are silent...well



Still waiting to see when ya got time


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 16, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Still waiting to see when ya got time



probably best to go ahead and find something else to do then...you really don't sound like someone i would want to hunt with...and really have nothing to prove to you
and doubt that anything you have would help me in what i do


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 16, 2010)

102 keep doing what your doing. Good hunting.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanky


----------



## plotthunter05 (Aug 16, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Yet I still catch hogs. (without running them for a mile)



you wont where im from.


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Aug 16, 2010)

Are we going to take a road trip JESTER and go show find and catch how we do it i mean we do get luck and catch from time to time. I am game count me in I can load up a couple of s_ _ _ eaters and ride out.


----------



## cb1967 (Aug 17, 2010)

*good job*

i can't tell which one's the youngin. the one telling the original story, or the ones fussin.     if you had a ball 102, that's all that mattered! time will take care of the rest and god bless you.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2010)

CURRS AND KUFFS said:


> Are we going to take a road trip JESTER and go show find and catch how we do it i mean we do get luck and catch from time to time. I am game count me in I can load up a couple of s_ _ _ eaters and ride out.



naa..you know i would go to the ends of the earth with ya...i'm good...i saw his video on the other post...he has 3 big hounds climbing all over each other... bayin a shoat...while the other activly watches...only thing Clyde could show him is how to sneek up on one...bawl so loud the ground shakes...then when you got close enough to start that camera, Clyde would have caught it.  He has probably seen stuff like that before.  Don't think we need to show him again.  I would like to invite Grasshopper to see it first hand on a break from school when it cools off if that's OK


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 17, 2010)

It's ok iam always open for a good hunt.


----------



## MULE (Aug 17, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> yeah but half the silent dogs wouldn't even have traild the hog in the first place. Because they wouldn't had have had the nose to do it. The sign was like 3 to 4 hours old and a curr or what ever the silent dogs is only has a 30 min to an hour nose any ways. But dont get me rong i love a good cur.


 There are curs out there that are silent and can take that track without a problem. BUT, you are right. Most curs wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2010)

MULE said:


> There are curs out there that are silent and can take that track without a problem. BUT, you are right. Most curs wouldn't be able to.



come on mule...you know it..like you know all hounds aren't open


----------



## gcpatt (Aug 17, 2010)

Jester that was the first hog that 2 of them hounds have been on and the other 2 havent been on but a few. They had him caught before but he was a little rougher than they thought and made them back up and bay. Them are no where near our finished hounds.If that is what yall label a shoat i need 2 go with with yall when yall are going after a big hog. He wasnt big but he was around 200, but was a little to rough for them young dogs. One of them hounds in that video is semi silent on track, he does not bark but maybe a couple times when running if at all.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> Jester that was the first hog that 2 of them hounds have been on and the other 2 havent been on but a few. They had him caught before but he was a little rougher than they thought and made them back up and bay. Them are no where near our finished hounds.If that is what yall label a shoat i need 2 go with with yall when yall are going after a big hog. He wasnt big but he was around 200, but was a little to rough for them young dogs. One of them hounds in that video is semi silent on track, he does not bark but maybe a couple times when running if at all.



ahhh...then that explains some of the things i saw..i take it then you saw some of the same things i did...keep working them..it may be better to pair them up than run all 4 at the same time...if that was a 200# hog...they are allot faster than the big ones...while they are playing leap frog over each other...that thing will come out of there like a bullet and hook the one on the bottom most likely...i would hate to see that happen to a good dog or one with promise...however they are not my dogs...just what i see


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 17, 2010)

CURRS AND KUFFS said:


> Are we going to take a road trip JESTER and go show find and catch how we do it i mean we do get luck and catch from time to time. I am game count me in I can load up a couple of s_ _ _ eaters and ride out.



Jester only talks the talk don't walk the walk well nevermind he did mention some walking


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wow it is getting deep in here!  102 just go have good time you will get better. like many of people have said diffrent things work for diffrent people and places, as for stoping the hog do you have a fast curr that will join the race if so let it get going and pack them in ahead of the race and they may be able to shut it down.  I have two hounds on silent on semi both are pretty gritty and to me are good dogs i have one great finished cur that can take some older tracks but he will join a race and get out and stop a  hog most times. As for the advice that is being thrown around all of it is good it just may or may not work for you.  when i hunt currs i walk in behind them but they are way out infont of me i just like to be close when they catch because i no longer use a bull dog had a great one that is in sc now with a friend and several people here have hunted with her and the rest of my dogs any way that is a diffrent story but the closer you can be when they catch the faster you can be there to help your dogs, good dogs are hard to come by and i try to help mine out all i can.


----------



## MULE (Aug 17, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> come on mule...you know it..like you know all hounds aren't open


yea, that too


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2010)

FIND and CATCH said:


> Jester only talks the talk don't walk the walk well nevermind he did mention some walking



i got more drive in my right...hmm.. forgot about the ladies..than you got in your whole truck buddy


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Aug 17, 2010)

any time u want to bring grasshopper bring him along.
  if you decide to take them up on there offer u no theres no shame in our game!
  we dont just ride them around we turn out.


----------



## hogrunner (Aug 17, 2010)

Currs and Cuffs and Jester I got yalls back just in case you need some more curs to throw in the mix!!


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 17, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> It's ok iam always open for a good hunt.





CURRS AND KUFFS said:


> any time u want to bring grasshopper bring him along.
> if you decide to take them up on there offer u no theres no shame in our game!
> we dont just ride them around we turn out.



hear that Grasshopper..you are in...pm me your school schedule and get with your folks..hogrunner and Sarge say ok...we going to show you some hunt...we don't do it like you do...catch and release...all ours are DRT...bring you a big cooler...they sell ice this far north so don't worry about that.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Aug 17, 2010)

I want in on that hunt I want to see the look on grasshoppers face


----------



## gcpatt (Aug 17, 2010)

They a few of them got skint(spelling) up, but thats going to happen they had done messed with him for awhile before we got the bulldog. But it happens it is part of hunting, they did fair considering they are only aroud 2 yrs old and not been on many hogs or no hogs for 2 of them. Young dogs make mistakesit is hard for them to learn if they never do anything wrong.I have a pack of cur dogs thats pretty fair to, i just like to hear the music ever so often. Each pack has there time and place in hunting. As far as the hunt i did not get on here starting anything, but you can count me in!!


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Aug 18, 2010)

First of all I said just jester and his dogs and second I said I had the spot


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 18, 2010)

gcpatt said:


> They a few of them got skint(spelling) up, but thats going to happen they had done messed with him for awhile before we got the bulldog. But it happens it is part of hunting, they did fair considering they are only aroud 2 yrs old and not been on many hogs or no hogs for 2 of them. Young dogs make mistakesit is hard for them to learn if they never do anything wrong.I have a pack of cur dogs thats pretty fair to, i just like to hear the music ever so often. Each pack has there time and place in hunting. As far as the hunt i did not get on here starting anything, but you can count me in!!



i agree..i said that explains what i saw..and keep hunting them..just no point in killing one to do it


----------



## gcpatt (Aug 18, 2010)

I like to hunt just for good hogs. It is just my cup of tea. I will put out on sow and pigs, but i would rather put on the lone tracks that laid up by there selves. As fair as the pups go any dog is not going to be as good when there a little tired as they are when their fresh. But there is a difference in one bayed and one caught by a few cur dogs.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 18, 2010)

there is one difference between you and i then...i hunt farmland for the most part...i don't care if the cord is still attached or it is the rankest of the rank...DRT..that for the most part is what the group of people i hunt with do...and in doing that i get to see a lot ...you know..some of the stuff you see when you hunt...i do not have a problem with sport hunting..catch and release...hounds, currs, cats...don't really matter...


----------



## gcpatt (Aug 18, 2010)

I do not catch and release. I hunt a bunch of farmland. I will get rid of a group of hogs if they are bothering the farmers crops. I just enjoy running the ones thats been around awhile. They are  just more of a challenge to catch.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 18, 2010)

i hear ya..


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks hogrunner new we could count on you glad cowboy doing good we will show what we got.


----------



## sammy3304 (Aug 19, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Yet I still catch hogs. (without running them for a mile)



now i recall someone coming and having a great  time running hounds with us....hummm....u know u did minus the bite on the hand from the hog the hogs running u up the tree and u losing ur dogs all day..


----------

